# Probleme mit Win 10 und Logitec G930 wirelessheaadset



## morice56 (2. August 2015)

Hallo Pcgh forum, 
Ich danke mal im vorraus für eure mühe.
So nun zu meinem Problem, habe gestern Win 10 Installiert, alles reibungslos funktioniert, alle treiber neu gemacht.
Ich benutze einen Logitec G930 Wireless Headset, und der geht seitdem install von Win 10 einfach in Game einfach aus, aber auch nur in game sonst nicht- getestet.  Ich spiele BF4 hauptschächlich
Ich habe den aktuellen treiber für Logitec G 930 installiert, schon 2x mal neu gemacht,  Den Sender näher dran gestellt, Usb ports durch probierthat nichts gebracht, bissl google nach gefragt, aber zu meinem problem keine lösung gefunden, 
Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen, habe mich so an das Headset gewöhnt, und Win 10 will ich auch behalten.

Mein System: Prozzi -           Intel2500K,
                              Mainboard- Asus P8P67
                              Graka-            MSI GeForce GTX 970 
                              Netzteil-        Antec 520W
                              Ram-               TeamGroup Elite DDR3

MfG

Morice


----------



## mattinator (2. August 2015)

Mal das Energiesparen im Treiber des Headsets deaktivieren.


----------



## morice56 (2. August 2015)

ich habe eben nach gesehen, finde keinen  Energiespar modus im treiber.


----------



## L0calHorst (2. August 2015)

Hm, hilft dir zwar nicht weiter, aber mein G930 verbindet sich unter Win10 besser als unter Win8.1. Da hat es öfter mal Zicken gemacht. Also wirst es wohl grundsätzlich behalten können


----------



## morice56 (2. August 2015)

Eben habe ich den Mainboard geflasht, auf den aktuellsten Treiber vl hilft das, ma testen


----------



## mattinator (2. August 2015)

morice56 schrieb:


> ich habe eben nach gesehen, finde keinen  Energiespar modus im treiber.



Dann mal bei den USB-Treibern und in den Energie-Optionen der Systemsteuerung nachsehen.


----------



## morice56 (2. August 2015)

lol doppelpost


----------



## morice56 (2. August 2015)

mattinator schrieb:


> Dann mal bei den USB-Treibern und in den Energie-Optionen der Systemsteuerung nachsehen.


hat das problem gelöst, wie es aussieht eben konnte ich nur kurz testen ,  das headset lief stabil, morgen kann ich länger testen mattinator Danke


----------



## morice56 (3. August 2015)

Ich dachte gestern abend nach einem Idee von mattinator, und kurzem test ( Arbeiten muss morgens) das sich das problem gelöst hat, aber siehe da das selbe fehler tritt immer noch auf, jetzt sogar nur bei musik hören und Ts daddeln.
Hat jemand villeicht noch eine Idee voran es liegen könnte, bei Win 8.1 hatte es reibungslos funktioniert, das headset.


----------



## mattinator (3. August 2015)

Scheint ein Problem der Windows 10 Treiber zu sein, kurze Suche im Logitech Support Forum brachte z.B.das hier: Why is my H390 cutting out after Window 10 upgrade... - Logitech Forums. Kannst ja auch noch mal intensiver dort recherchieren: Earphones / Headphones / Headsets / Microphones - Logitech Forums (Search - Logitech Forums).


----------



## morice56 (3. August 2015)

danke Mattinator, kann leider kein Englisch...daher beschränke ich mich nur auf Deutsche Webseiten....nuja bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig, als auf Windoof zu warten


----------



## Jan5876 (6. August 2015)

Hab genau das gleiche problem unter windows 7 war soweit alles gut ausser das es ab und zu mal die verbindung ganz kurz verlor doch unter windows 10 geht es einfach nach 13 - 15min aus liegt wohl an einer interen energieobtion


----------



## CooperakaTigger (7. August 2015)

Ich hab auch das selbe Problem, bin schon alle Energieoptionen durchgegangen, bisher hat nichts geholfen


----------



## morice56 (7. August 2015)

Habe eben den Logitech Support kontaktiert, und Ihnen mein problem geschildert, hoffe die haben Idee wie das problem zu lösen ist
Ich habe vieles probiert, administrations modus Installiert, Kompabilitäts optionen probiert, Usb energie optionen probiert, sowie andere Usb ports gesteckt.
Nichts hat geholfen


----------



## b4il (8. August 2015)

Schau mal unter "C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Resources\G930\Manifest" in die Datei "Device_Manifest.xml" (z.B. mit dem Editor) und ersetze den Wert bei "<battery turnOffInterval="900""auf "0". 
Die Ursprungsdatei für alle Fälle davor wegsichern . 
Sieht momentan so aus als hätte es das bei mir als kleinen workaround getan.


----------



## morice56 (8. August 2015)

b4il schrieb:


> Schau mal unter "C:\Program Files\Logitech Gaming Software\Resources\G930\Manifest" in die Datei "Device_Manifest.xml" (z.B. mit dem Editor) und ersetze den Wert bei "<battery turnOffInterval="900""auf "0".
> Die Ursprungsdatei für alle Fälle davor wegsichern .
> Sieht momentan so aus als hätte es das bei mir als kleinen workaround getan.



Habe es umgesetzt wie du es beschrieben hast, und es scheint gelöst zu sein das problem, seit  4 std kein abschalten mehr von G930juhu


----------



## DarkWhisperer (15. August 2015)

Hey morice,
ich hatte das selbe Problem.
Für alle die nichts in Dateien ändern wollen:
Führt einfach einen Downgrade auf die Logitech Gaming Software 8.58.183 durch. Das hat bei mir den Fehler behoben.

Logitech Gaming Software

Weiter unten findet ihr die älteren Versionen.
Trotzdem danke an b4il für den Tip! Wusste sonst nicht wo ich den Stromsparmodus ausschalten kann!


----------



## Lupris (22. August 2015)

Hallo, also selbst den die Gaming Software 8.58.183 zu installieren hat bei mir nicht funktioniert... Habe das Headset gekauft nachdem ich Win 10 installiert habe. Habe aber noch ganz andere  Probleme, Headset verbindet sich nicht mit dem Stick, brauche dafür das Kabel damit es läuft. (Habe es komplett aufgeladen) Wenn das Kabel dran ist, funktionieren nur die Standart Sachen wie Stereo Sound und Mikro. G-Tasten, Lautstärkeregler und Mutetaste gehen nicht. (Headset wird in der Gaming Software angezeigt) Habe das Headset gestern bekommen. Also ich weiß nichtmehr weiter...


----------



## DarkWhisperer (23. August 2015)

Probier das mal: Headset ausschalten. PC Neustarten. Stick dran lassen. Nach Neustart und nachdem der Logitech Treiber auch gestartet ist, Headset anmachen.
Wenn das nichts hilft, Headset aus, stick abziehen, Logitechtreiber über Rechtsklick beenden, Treiber anmachen, Stick anstecken, warten bis erkannt, Headset einschalten.
Bei Surround Problemen mal schauen ob der Schalter unter dem Headset Power Button auch nach unten eingestellt ist.
Ansonsten den Weg von b4il nehmen und erst einmal die Timeout Zeit deaktivieren. 
Das Kabel versorgt das Headset nur mit Strom, da kommen keine Daten durch.

Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## b4il (24. August 2015)

Hallo Lupris,
falls der Stick an einem USB 3.0 Port hängt versuchs mal an einem USB 2.0 Port.
Das Headset am besten erst einschalten, wenn der Rechner komplett hochgefahren ist.


----------



## Munro22983 (8. September 2015)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp mit der Änderung der XML-Datei. Hatte das selbe Problem. Werde mal in Ruhe testen und Info geben, wenn nochmal was ist.


----------



## syprix (5. Mai 2016)

Hm ich habe die Datei verändert und die USB Energiesparoptionen auch. Das Problem besteht weiterhin. Hat bei Euch eine der hier angebotenen Lösungen funktioniert?


----------

